# Delayed molting? And gender



## Featherful

Hello! 
This is my first post on the forums 
I have a question about my baby Severus. I got him in late June (about 2.5 months ago) and was told by the shop he was between 2 and 3 months old. That would make him about 5 months now but he hasn’t molted yet and still has a pink cere and forehead bars. He has lost some white fluffies and has had some pin feathers on his face. And he has recently grown one primary feather on one side. Is this delayed for molting and cere color change? Also I think he’s a male based on his coloring and behavior (tons of head bobbing and generally very playful), what do you think?
I’ll try to figure out how to post a photo. 
Thanks!


----------



## StarlingWings

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

Your budgie is a very handsome little boy  

Behavior is not an accurate determinant of gender. Instead, it's the cere color which reveals the gender. Because his cere is purplish, he is a male. Both males and females can be more quiet/reserved or loud and playful. 

Budgies are barely weaned at 8 weeks (2 months) so it's very unlikely he was 2 months old when you got him. Most likely, he was three months old, closer to four. Budgies don't moult all at once, thus the "juvenile moult" is actually a series of moults over a period of months. It's very normal that he's just now moulting a little bit  

You've come to a great place to learn even more about the best of budgie care practices! Be sure to read through the forums' many budgie articles and "stickies" to ensure you're up to date on everything! If you have any questions after doing so, be sure to ask as we'd love to help. 

Your boy Severus is very handsome and I hope to see more of him around here! hoto: 

Cheers :wave:


----------



## Featherful

Thank you for your reply! I was pretty sure he was male when I got him, knowing about the pink cere in juveniles, but wasn't entirely sure because I thought he was beginning to get too old to not have displayed a blue cere yet. 

Also, he had clipped wings when I got him, and they are just now starting to grow back but one side is growing and one side has not still. Is this normal? Does it just depend on when he molts those feathers? I guess physiologically his body would think that the clipped feathers are still intact so they wouldn't all molt at once...


----------



## philw

Yes a boy. You're correct that clipped wings don't signal to the bird they have to regrow new wing feathers. When you find a wing feather, normally primaries, expect a new one to grow back but each feather takes about 10 days. Flight feathers in most birds, are staggered in loss and growth but re-growth of a new feather only occurs when the old feather is lost, and this usually occurs during their molt. Suggest that he not be given out of cage time once he starts molting his flights, until he has regrown most of his flight feathers to prevent accidents in trying to fly but not with all the "equipment"needed! 
He looks like a very friendly guy, and very handsome.


----------



## Featherful

Adding on to my original question! Severus is now likely close to 6 months old. He has had a few pin feathers on his face but his cere is not even showing signs of changing to blue. It’s gotten a little more purple than when I first got him but that’s it. He’s pied, but I’m pretty certain he is dominant and not recessive, so his cere should turn. I’ve read that they usually show signs of turning around 4 months...


----------



## Featherful

Adding on to my original question! Severus is now likely close to 6 months old. He has had a few pin feathers on his face but his cere is not even showing signs of changing to blue. It’s gotten a little more purple than when I first got him but that’s it. He’s pied, but I’m pretty certain he is dominant and not recessive, so his cere should turn. I’ve read that they usually show signs of turning around 4 months...


----------



## Hunterkat

Male ceres won't change to blue until they're closer to a year to a year and a half old


----------



## Featherful

Hunterkat said:


> Male ceres won't change to blue until they're closer to a year to a year and a half old


Wow I didn't know it was that late!


----------

